# What object you hung on to which unusually still works?



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I suppose we've all got boxes of stuff, hence me saying unusually.

I bought this in Staples a very long time ago, it must have been in the 90s at least, I hardly ever use it, except for addressing eBay packages, it's always worked, never found out how to refill it, but it's not showing any signs of drying out despite a fair amount of use over the years, unlike the dozens of normal Pentel marker pens, you can still buy them as a search just proved but not the NX5, and they are a different design.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

When I went to Uni at 18 I took some basic kitchen stuff from the house with me including an old kitchen pairing knife. I still have it now and use it for chopping the heads off carrots. It has a broken point and has never been sharpened but still gets used every week. It must be 50 years old at least I'd say.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Heck an antique then >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a box of electrical tools that I still use. Most were bought/acquired during my Seeboard apprenticeship in 1956.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I borrowed my late fathers' orange corded Black and Decker hedge trimmer back in the 90's and forgot to give it back to him. 

It still works but I use a lighter pole battery trimmer now. I cant bear to throw it out though as it was his.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I still hang onto an old Sony Mavic camera bought in 1999. Although still working and has a brilliant 16x zoom facility, the limiting 1.3 megapixels via a 'floppy' means I rarely try and use it. Maybe the battery is on it's way out as well.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

time for a girl to add something I think.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

My body still works after 80 years - but only in 1st and 2nd gears.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Still got my first wife.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Still got my first wife.


Poor woman, was does the second wife think?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have a Kontiki from the last century that still works despite 14 years of abuse and tens of thousands of miles being hauled across every mountain pass in Europe. Does that count?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What is the mileage anyway?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Baz or my 1969 push bike would qualify. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This girls still got loads of stuff. A hand electric mixer I use regularly for mixing light stuff.
A CannonA1 camera that uses film, I’m sure that will work. A lathe built in 1956 that definitely works plus umpteen other things. I also still work just not as fast as I used to. I’m still managing to chat the men up to do things for me without asking I am discovering 😊.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> What is the mileage anyway?


About 94k or something I think. Barely run in! It had about 24k on when we got it I think. For years we did between 8-10k in it but since we got the first Honda vision and in recent years have not been over the water with it, its done less miles.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thought of another one. My 1978 Ibanez PF230 guitar. I must have had it 15 years now I guess. Good thing is it goes up in value each year I guess although I doubt I would ever sell it. I also have a late 70s Marshall 100w Combo Amp but sadly it stopped working. I keep thinking its a crying shame as I bet its just a valve or fuse but never get round to getting it sorted. I doubt I would get it down the stairs now anyway.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If I were a more sensitive soul I'd probably be embarrassed about how often Google photo memories show me wearing the same thing I'm wearing now!. Now, they only go back to 2012 but I know if they went back further the result would be the same!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm sure Chris's plumbing tools go back to his early twenties so about at their half century now. Funny but I am the hoarder in the family and he is the opposite but I cannot think of anything of mine, off hand, that is very old. We cleared out a lot on a couple of nearly moves and then more when we actually moved. Remember if it does not give you joy then don't keep it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

He who dies with the most toys wins


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly we seem to be odds on favourites.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrs D still has a few favourite items of fashion clothing from the 80s when she was in her teens that she kept and they still fit her!  She refused to dress up as Bananarama though and dance about on my recent Goth Rock cover of "Cruel Summer"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think she exists, she is a figment of your imagination made up to make you look somewhere near normal.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I don't think she exists, she is a figment of your imagination made up to make you look somewhere near normal.


Yeah she does. Here she is pretending to be Princes Grace in Monaco on our last Euro Adventure.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Yeah she does. Here she is pretending to be Princes Grace in Monaco on our last Euro Adventure.


OK, OK we have seen the photos of some lady(one far too attractive for you), but has anyone on this forum or elsewhere actually met Michelle? We need names and confirmation.

When we met at that CS/CL a few miles from Barney I cannot remember the 'reason' she did not come. Maybe she wanted you to sample Basia's cooking before risking it?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah I'm with Geoff, it'll be some bint he clocked while was out.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 and Rayrecrock have both met her as has Roger the Prof. I am sure there were a few others off here but I cant remember. I think 747 and Ray were enough to put her off meeting the rest of you for life. :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

And whaddya mean "Too attractive for me"!! I Was the top catch in Darlo me! And Im a Rock God FFS!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pity as she looks very nice Baz.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Of course she is nice! She had to fight off super models, Shakira and later Taylor Swift to land me you know.

Nobody will believe this but I did actually go out with two girls that became super models, unfortunately after they dumped me. :lol:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

I’ve still a set of my father’s Gedore AF sockets, remember well us using them to dismantle his Mk1 cortina engine in our kitchen when it had run a crankshaft bearing, early sixties and still great sockets for AF fixings.
Our other item would be our electric Tefal carving knife, used regular since 1977, still carves the Christmas Turkey too.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Of course she is nice! She had to fight off super models, Shakira and later Taylor Swift to land me you know.
> 
> Nobody will believe this but I did actually go out with two girls that became super models, unfortunately after they dumped me. :lol:


So you were holding them back, there's a song about that isn't there?

Gorrit  

The Human League Lyrics
"Don't You Want Me"

You were working as a waitress in a cocktail bar
When I met you
I picked you out, I shook you up
And turned you around
Turned you into someone new
Now five years later on you've got the world at your feet
Success has been so easy for you
But don't forget it's me who put you where you are now
And I can put you back down too

Don't. Don't you want me?
You know I can't believe it when I hear that you won't see me
Don't. Don't you want me?
You know I don't believe you when you say that you don't need me

It's much too late to find
When you think you've changed your mind
You'd better change it back or we will both be sorry

Don't you want me, baby?
Don't you want me? Oh!
Don't you want me, baby?
Don't you want me? Oh!

I was working as a waitress in a cocktail bar
That much is true
But even then I knew I'd find a much better place
Either with or without you
The five years we have had have been such good at times
I still love you
But now I think it's time I live my life on my own
I guess it's just what I must do

Don't. Don't you want me?
You know I can't believe it when I hear that you won't see me
Don't. Don't you want me?
You know I don't believe you when you say that you don't need me

It's much too late to find
When you think you've changed your mind
You'd better change it back or we will both be sorry

Don't you want me, baby?
Don't you want me? Oh!
Don't you want me, baby?
Don't you want me? Oh!

Don't you want me, baby?
Don't you want me? Oh!
Don't you want me, baby?
Don't you want me? Oh!

Don't you want me, baby?
Don't you want me? Oh!
Don't you want me, baby?
Don't you want me? Oh!

Don't you want me, baby?
Don't you want me? Oh!
Don't you want me, baby?
Don't you want me? Oh!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> 747 and Rayrecrock have both met her as has Roger the Prof. I am sure there were a few others off here but I cant remember. I think 747 and Ray were enough to put her off meeting the rest of you for life. :lol:


747 is a "mate", Prof, well nuff said and Tother Ray, not sure he actually exists either, and we've never seen a picture that would work in a police identity parade.

she'll be a Klingon on from Sunderland then > >


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just remembered that my hairdryer must be at least twenty years old. Its doomed now that I have mentioned it though


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Kev. As I said you were the instigator.

How do I find the thread asking about 'old' things? No not me but our 40+ year old microwave is finally ailing.

Gottit.!!!!

Ray


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

we still have a lava lamp


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I mentioned the WW2 tyre pressure gauge somewhere (???) still have that


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

Just was down in the garage and i found a old tool that i have had for years it to hammer the rivets on brake shoes


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds painful mate.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

powerplus said:


> Just was down in the garage and i found a old tool that i have had for years it to hammer the rivets on brake shoes


I think it's called a hammer Barry. Maybe a ball pane hammer.?  

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ball pein is not the right one I don't think Ray the are used on rivets, but in a brake shoe, the rivet is down a hole, although I might be wrong as I suppose the head could be on the friction side, long time since I've done it, Moggy thou in the 80s I think.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Kev, the 'head' of the rivet is sunk into the lining and the protruding end is often hollow and gets splayed over like a belt hole. Not sure of the name right now. Maybe the correct hammer has like a countersunk end.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I sit corrected I think Ray so a Ball pein if not too big would do the job fine.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi guys at least my item has 

I wil post a couple of pictures 1 with a lining but no shoe but rays favorite site wont let me post pictures at the moment

Basically you put a rivet through the lining and the shoe and locate the rivet hole in the lining onto the small locating pin and do up the clamp. Then let the small anvil sit on the rivet which you then hit the anvil with a hammer


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

here l







.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

And rays favorite site would not let me edit the pictures or remove them and to get them in the correct order


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've still got my Dad's old American screwdriver. He was a joiner n I can still remember him waxing lyrical about what a great item it was n saved all the turning.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think you mean the pump spiral ones Jean. Yes I still have one but don't know how old.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, that's the kind. He always referred to it as an American screwdriver. I'm guessing mine is 60-65yrs old plus. I've no idea how long my Dad had it before I was aware of it.

In fact that should be 65-70yrs plus! I'm older than I thought! 😂


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

powerplus said:


> View attachment 97746
> here l
> View attachment 97748
> .


I used to have an old saw set tool of a similar design.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Yes, that's the kind. He always referred to it as an American screwdriver. I'm guessing mine is 60-65yrs old plus. I've no idea how long my Dad had it before I was aware of it.
> 
> In fact that should be 65-70yrs plus! I'm older than I thought! 😂


A yankee screwdrive looked to have a diamond shape grooves, had them years ago bloody awful use til you got used to them.

Stanley Yankee 130B Ratchet Screwdriver | eBay


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, but they were easily bent and then rarely worked well in 'pump' mode.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Rough arse Ray, I never bent one, you had to keep them well lubed and it got on your hands.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It was always someone else Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Of course, no one ever owns up, I hate borrowing or lending tools, they always come back covered in paint or worse.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, I used to keep a duplicate set to lend out. Always came back damaged. Ladders broken rungs, scaffolding bent and boards sodden, spanners lost, saws and drills blunt, even a hot water bottle melted and sticky.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I tend to say no now except for Liz's son, it's just easier, and I know what to buy for presents too.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

If I need a tool for a job these days I just buy it. I don't tend to buy expensive stuff as I am an occasional DIYer/Fixer etc


----------

